# Join in Progress - clipping, only bigger



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

There's a baseball game that starts at 9:30 pm tomorrow night, but I have two things recording in that half-hour. It'd be nice to have some sort of JIP feature where it would start recording the game at 10 or whenever a tuner becomes available. it wouldn't be so good for episodic TV, but for sports it would be very handy.


----------

